# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Cierre de blogs

## Coloclom

Este mes hemos decidido quitar la implementación de Blogs que teníamos en esta plataforma.


Sabemos que con esta decisión quizá hayamos podido perjudicar a algunos usuarios, o que no sea una decisión al agrado de todos.



Esperamos podais comprender que al ser algo "externo" al foro las labores moderativas se vuelven mucho más laboriosas.
Los blogs implicaban un trabajo extra a los moderadores difícil de cumplir.


Muchos usuarios se presentaban por error abriendo un blog, sin llegar nunca al foro, otros usaban los blogs para saltarse las normas de mercadillo, los filtros antispam no hacen de contafuegos en los blogs,... Y al final era un caos y un extra de trabajo.

Por éstas y otras razones se ha decidido suprimir el apartado de blogs.


Disculpad las molestias causadas.

----------

